# Is algae normal in a newly set up tank



## papichancho (Sep 22, 2009)

i have had a planted tank set up for about a month but i really only have had platns planted in it for a week or two. i am noticing that i am starting to get little hair type algae on EVERYTHING. how do i get rid of this


----------



## Christian_rubilar (Jul 21, 2005)

Read this:
http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/forumapc/algae/62516-method-controlled-imbalances-gda-18.html
Regards


----------



## orbitup (Oct 31, 2009)

Just had the same problem. Rosie Barbs and Excel did it for me.


----------



## londonloco (Sep 25, 2005)

less light also helps....


----------

